# bored in the fish room



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

:smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome fish pack :nod: how big can those get?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sweet trigger Raf


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice fish.
i like it
dixon


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

f'in sweet


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

if that awesome fish knew of whom you derived its name from, you'd be missing some fingertips already


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> if that awesome fish knew of whom you derived its name from, you'd be missing some fingertips already










focker


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

great fishy


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Awesome fish, what size tank are they in?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome fish Pack. looks perdy.

Joe


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Chad_linden said:


> Awesome fish, what size tank are they in?


 thanks guys







..she in a 100 gallon


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

omg!! ... sw fish are so beautiful


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent, and full of personality I assume!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Damn that is a VERY nice fish.......


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nice lots of colors


----------

